# keeping reptiles together



## julseypart (May 16, 2008)

*keeping reptiles/corn snakes together*

hi, i was thinking of getting a jungle corn snake or akeete corn...can u keep snakes together in the same terraniam and if not could u keep a lizard or a gecko together with a corn snake possibly?

thanks


----------



## matt1977 (Jul 1, 2007)

julseypart said:


> hi, i was thinking of getting a jungle corn snake or akeete corn...can u keep snakes together in the same terraniam and if not could u keep a lizard or a gecko together with a corn snake possibly?
> 
> thanks


HI some people keep 2 female corns together with out a problem others say its not such a good idea 2 male corn may fight if keept together. If you were to keep them together make sure they are a similar size so one dosnt eat the other.
As for geckos i know that some people keep leopard geckos (as well as other types) together but 2 males will fight, and somtimes they will bully each other for food and for favord hides. Might be best all round to keep things on there own except for breeding times.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

A jungle corn snake is crossed with a king snake, which is cannabilistic. You cannot keep a king snake, or a king snake hybrid in with another snake - even their own species, as the risks of them munching someone else are high.

You cannot keep any lizard in with a snake. Lizards make up part of the natural diet in the wild of almost all snakes, and they will enjoy the treat you give them as a snack!

Almost all lizards two males will fight, although there are a few that can live in social groups.

There are a few different species of lizard that can cohabit but the microclimate is harder to setup and maintain and there is still a possibility things can go wrong.

The questions to ask are... would they exist in the same place together in the wild (the answer needs to be yes), is there any chance one can become lunch (the answer needs to be no), and is there any chance there can be problems due to sexual harrassment, hybridisation and forced breeding (again, answer needs to be no..) If you can answer correctly to the above you could possibly consider keeping two species of lizard in together... but it's almost impossible to find animals that would exist together in the wild but not prey on each other.

Some snakes can be kept together if the same species, but there are still things that can go wrong and reasons not to do this, although many people still choose to do so. Most people do not consider same species of snakes together totally wrong (as long as they are not cannibalistic), but mixing most different species, or putting totally different animals (ie. snake & lizard) in together is just a recipe for disaster, and again, unless they would cohabit in the wild, there is no way you should mix the species in captivity.


----------



## matt1977 (Jul 1, 2007)

:bash: Doh i didnt read the correctly lol, for some reason my sleepy eyes didnt see the bit that said keep snake and lizard together. Someone make me a coffee.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah i know somebody that out in a baby anole woth a king and the king thought...FOOD!

so the biggest risk would defo be that. Well unless you were thinking of having a bosc monitor or iggy with a corn then it would be the other way round lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

the way i look at it is 

is it really worth the risk keeping more than one reptile together...........i would say NO 

If you dont have the money or space to have 2 set ups then just get the one 

i had alot of reptiles at one point and not 1 of mine was housed together not even the same species i wasnt willing to risk it


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> the way i look at it is
> 
> is it really worth the risk keeping more than one reptile together...........i would say NO
> 
> ...


On the other hand, lots of people have 'community' set-ups which can make for very interesting displays.

Saying that, I can't think of many cases where snakes could be kept in with lizards. I rmember a friend making a very nice set-up with corn snakes, anoles and tree-frogs. Needless to say, the latter two species didn't see the following day...

Alternatively, we kept ringneck snakes (Diadophis spp) in with green anoles, firebelly toads and firebelly newts, and they all seemed to get on ok (only the ringnecks bred though).

I don't think you can say a blanket "no" to mixing in general; it's all down to the species involved and their requirements. After all, aquarists keep all sorts of fish, crustaceans, molluscs etc etc in community set-ups


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

it really annoys me they call it a jungle corn... it misleads less expereinced keppers into thinking its a normal corn snake..

its a cross with a king snake and as KINGS are CANNABALISTIC and WILL eat other snakes this pairing in a community viv would possibly end in a tragic situation and a pretty gory sight..

id get seperate set ups 100%


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

julseypart said:


> hi, i was thinking of getting a jungle corn snake or akeete corn...can u keep snakes together in the same terraniam and if not could u keep a lizard or a gecko together with a corn snake possibly?
> 
> thanks


 
actually re-reading this im thinking its a wind up....


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

I dont understand y people loook down on vivs with more than one of the same species in. I have 2 vivs of corns, one wth 3 males and one with 2 females. Both tanks are very large, and they are fine together, no stress or anything. as long as they are similar size there shudnt be a problem, and im pretty sure a corn wudnt eat another corn, its more about the stress on smaller snakes. anyway, personally, all mine sleep together, and if they want there on space there is enough room for them to get away from each other.

On mixing species, i am mainly against apart from things like anoles with tree frogs and crocs with snappers...AS LONG AS THERE IS ENOUGH ROOM FOR THEM TO GET AWAY FROM EACHOTHER! Simple as lol , well thats my opinion :devil:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

bampoisongirl said:


> I dont understand y people loook down on vivs with more than one of the same species in. I have 2 vivs of corns, one wth 3 males and one with 2 females. Both tanks are very large, and they are fine together, no stress or anything. as long as they are similar size there shudnt be a problem, and im pretty sure a corn wudnt eat another corn, its more about the stress on smaller snakes. anyway, personally, all mine sleep together, and if they want there on space there is enough room for them to get away from each other.
> 
> On mixing species, i am mainly against apart from things like anoles with tree frogs and crocs with snappers...AS LONG AS THERE IS ENOUGH ROOM FOR THEM TO GET AWAY FROM EACHOTHER! Simple as lol , well thats my opinion :devil:


SIGH

a jungle corn is a KING and CORN CROSS HYBRID so its not even a full corn she wants to put in with another corn is it>>>

KINGS eat snakes in the wild they are natural snake eaters... a lot of breeders dont even think a JUNGLE corn ( which is the fancy name for a king corn hybrid) should have been bred.. but ethics aside..

read what TYPE of snakes she wants to home together then make a more informed decision..

also can i just ask how you monitor stress..

co-habitation is something we wil never all agree on.. theres never a problem until there is a problem.. i personally wouldnt risk it for the sake of space.. 

and trust me your corns arent cuddling up to go to sleep they are competing for the best part of the viv.. the corrct temps for them at that point and also the hide they wish.. usually if it is the same species co-habiting they will not uncomonly choose the SAME space, smae temperature and same place at the SAME TIME... 

ive just spent a fortune on seperate vivs for all my snakes... but thats becaue i feel thats the LEAST i can do for them

i could post fatalities of corns eating other corns ( gruesome and graphic pics i may add and really vile and sad), not even king hybrids but i think thats a tad unecessary..

kings or king hybrids being homed with any other snake however is madness... unless of course you want one snake to eat the other


Note to self.. calmly step off soap box and let peoples snakes eat each other


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

She just said what she thinks, about a corn being ok with another corn etc.
The fact that a jungle corn is a kingsnake or whatever is a seperate point that the poster didnt state a dissagreement with as far as I can see.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bampoisongirl said:


> I dont understand y people loook down on vivs with more than one of the same species in. I have 2 vivs of corns, one wth 3 males and one with 2 females. Both tanks are very large, and they are fine together, no stress or anything. as long as they are similar size there shudnt be a problem, and im pretty sure a corn wudnt eat another corn, its more about the stress on smaller snakes. anyway, personally, all mine sleep together, and if they want there on space there is enough room for them to get away from each other.
> 
> On mixing species, i am mainly against apart from things like anoles with tree frogs and crocs with snappers...AS LONG AS THERE IS ENOUGH ROOM FOR THEM TO GET AWAY FROM EACHOTHER! Simple as lol , well thats my opinion :devil:


 
but a jungle corn is a cross with a canabalistic snake a calli.............not a good idea to put them into a viv together really is it ?

each to their own how they keep their reps 

i just wasnt going to risk missing toes or tails or even snakes trying to eat each other thats why i opted to keep all mine seperate


----------



## julseypart (May 16, 2008)

**

thanks 4 all the advice!



sparkle said:


> actually re-reading this im thinking its a wind up....


no its not a wind up lol am just new to the reptile world. 

ok wat do u guys think about keeping lizards/frogs and ROUGH GREEN SNAKE's together because they eat insects and that would b a nice reptile community...mayb even throw a turtle in there...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

it depends on the species 

as i have said i kept all mine seperate 

alot of lizards like it hot and dry..............frogs like it damp and wet 


there probs are some you can keep together BUT if your new to this it wouldnt be advised people that keep communities will be people that have been in it for years and know what can go with what 

you have to do your own research on things as well you cant expect people to say yeah this will go an that will go 

you need to know what your doing in depth


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

julseypart said:


> thanks 4 all the advice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i have to agree really does sound like a wind up 

i mean who that is new to reptiles would go on about throwing this in with that :bash:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

must say ive seen people keeping junglecorns together without problems(two(one was speckled but one i never could get a positive ID on) i had years ago were kept together long before i had them and the female shared a cage with an amel corn without problems until i seperated them for ease and thats it)
loads of animals are cannibalistic...snakes,lizards,geckos,spiders,scorpions even some mammals will eat their own kind but there are instances of them cohabititing happily and thriving.


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

If we accept that as captive keepers we should be doing _everything possible _to reduce the chances of problems occuring with our animals _as much as possible _then there is no valid reason for long-term cohabitation that I can think of....and just to make it absolutely clear, the fact that a keeper has not so far encountered problems with co-habiting is not a valid reason to co-habit and is not an argument in defence of cohabitation. 

Co-habiting isn't a guarantee that you'll get problems, but the very fact that it increases the chances of you having problems should be enough to stop people from doing it.


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

It's a wind up, the other snake is an okeetee.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## roadkill (Apr 1, 2007)

years ago i use to keep three corns together but wouldnt do it now


----------



## julseypart (May 16, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> i have to agree really does sound like a wind up
> 
> i mean who that is new to reptiles would go on about throwing this in with that :bash:


its not a windup, iam just interested in keeping a few different species..snake, lizard, etc without having to buy another vivarium cause i dont hav the space...!

but i made up my mind, will just get a nice snake for now, on its own!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Cool....its all abotu learning...so now you know that you dont and cannot put lizards with snakes right?


----------



## julseypart (May 16, 2008)

indeed!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> She just said what she thinks, about a corn being ok with another corn etc.
> The fact that a jungle corn is a kingsnake or whatever is a seperate point that the poster didnt state a dissagreement with as far as I can see.


 
the fact is its blatantly obvious that the op was referring to THIS thread and the FIRST post made therefore the two corns noted and discussed were incompatible... as far as i can see

The fact the thread starter chose to suggest OBVIOUS incompatible species made everyone wonder not just me..


jungle corns with normal corns and a lizard


then

their next suggestion was just as worrying


if the person is genuine then at least the worried shocked repsonses wil make sure they dont keep canibalistic snakes togther.. and they wil now do their research much more thouroughly.. 


the second poster if they had read athravans response would have known 100% that jungles and normal corns should never be kept together yet they went on to say there was no problem

the subject of this thread was jungle corn and a normal corn co-habitating.. therefore any advice subsequent to that would have been seen as pertaining to the question of the thread.. the second poster suggesting keeping the 2 corns together would have misled the thread starter.. which is also a bit silly if the persons genuine to get mixed advice on a very worrying subject

I have visually seen the consequences of one snake eating another from co-habitating once you have sene that trust me it makes u rather passionate to advise people it is 100% not the way to go


----------

